# Disable iTunes 5 User limit for sharing.



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Does anybody know a way of disabling the 5 user per day limit for sharing?
We have the Song Of The Day here at work, and once 5 people connect to check it out, nobody else can for the rest of the day. Needless to say, with 60 employees, it happens real quick once the email is sent out saying it's available.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

if its being d/loaded via an account... then you would either have to set up several different accounts, or look into a drm removal program... or burn a copy to cd, and then re-rip that copy back into itunes and put into the shared folder


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

They are all mp3 files that are being shared via iTunes Shared Library feature (Shared folders are a bit technical for most people around here)


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

i think the least amount of legal effort in your case would be to burn a cd of the track, then imporrt the cd back into itunes and share from there


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I think you are mis-reading. The songs are in iTUnes already. we use the iTUnes sharing feature to share out the library. This allows people to connect over the network. The problem is it will only allow 5 users PER DAY to connect to the shared library. I want to remove this feature so more people can share in the Song Of The Day.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

You want to side-step iTunes altogether. You want to set up your own Internet Radio Station!

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21347 <-$40 shareware

or

http://www.slimdevices.com/su_downloads.html <- freeware


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Matt,
When we get the XServe, I will setup QTSS for that purpose. Until then, going to stick with iTunes.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

ourtunes

http://ourtunes.sourceforge.net/

This might help i use it here at work to grab mp3s off the other 
workstations 

hope this helps


----------

